# Canadian citizen and British wife and children want to move to vancouver



## Misoramen (Feb 24, 2012)

Hello. my hisband is Canadian and I am British. We want to move to Canada by September this year. I think we will apply for a spousal visa once we are in Canada and then start the process of PR. How do we go about enrolling children in school. It will be our son's first school year in September. Also, any tips on good shipping firms, tips and advice on good family areas etc would be appreciated. Even though my husband is Canadian he is struggling to be considered for jobs in Canada. Agencies have told him companies are reluctant to recruit from abroad. He is prepared to fly out to interview. Any ideas? Thanks,


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Misoramen said:


> Hello. my hisband is Canadian and I am British. We want to move to Canada by September this year. I think we will apply for a spousal visa once we are in Canada and then start the process of PR. How do we go about enrolling children in school. It will be our son's first school year in September. Also, any tips on good shipping firms, tips and advice on good family areas etc would be appreciated. Even though my husband is Canadian he is struggling to be considered for jobs in Canada. Agencies have told him companies are reluctant to recruit from abroad. He is prepared to fly out to interview. Any ideas? Thanks,


Your children, by virtue of having a Canadian father, are citizens also so it's just a matter of your husband taking them to school and enrolling them. He should take evidence of his citizenship with him. It would be even easier if you obtained Canadian passports for the children.
You've asked for good areas. Where do you plan to settle?
As far as jobs it is easier to apply when you're here.


----------



## Misoramen (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks for reply, Auld Yin. We plan to settle in Vancouver. I am the conservative side of my marriage and feel anxious about uprooting family, 2 young children, without having a job secured before we arrive. We don't have relatives to stay with until we get settled so will have to rent immediatly. Hence my reluctance to go without a job. I will look into getting passports for kids.


----------

